
Teddy Bear Leaked 2M Parent and Kids Message Recordings - petethomas
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/internet-of-things-teddy-bear-leaked-2-million-parent-and-kids-message-recordings
======
foxrob92
Troy Hunt also did a writeup of this. I believe he and the author of this
article have worked together on a number of breach reporting in the past.

[https://www.troyhunt.com/data-from-connected-cloudpets-
teddy...](https://www.troyhunt.com/data-from-connected-cloudpets-teddy-bears-
leaked-and-ransomed-exposing-kids-voice-messages/)

------
zyztem
Unsecured MongoDB, again.

